# "Cupping" Synthetic Pouches



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm an old guy. I've been cutting my own bands and using elk hide to make pouches for years. Long ago I worked out the details to get the leather to form a permanent cup and so have had no shedding of the ball and hence have not had a fork hit in years. But I'm getting tired of cutting my own bands.

Joey jfive Lujan made me a beautiful custom slingshot a bit ago (amazing craftsman) that came with a couple of pre-cut bands with synthetic pouches. I was impressed with how well they shot 5/16 and so I mounted the extra on a bb-shooter sized chalice that I had that was made of layered wood. A little work of art. I put a 7/16 ball in it (maybe not the best of ideas) and got the first fork hit I've had in a long time. It destroyed the chalice.

So I tried something that worked:

I bought some pre-cut bands with synthetic pouches and, taking one, I put a 5/16 ball in it and pulled the pouch tight around the ball.

Next, I positioned the pouch so the back of the pouch was pointing downwards towards the floor and passed a lighter flame several times across and around the gathered pouch. Not enough heat to melt it but enough to warm it up a bit and leave a little bit of soot on it.

Letting it cool for a few seconds, I removed the ball and the result was a permanently cupped pouch that was not weakened it at all.

I shot a hundred or so shots over the weekend using both 5/16 and 7/16 without incident.

I have since "cupped several other pouches as well (two different brands and widths) using the same technique. The cup shape and the soot left on the lighter colored pouches has the added benefit of helping to easily orient the pouch for the next shot.


----------



## MarkB (Nov 19, 2019)

Good tip! I might try that!

Mark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Interesting!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome tip!


----------



## 8rnw8 (Jan 5, 2020)

Love it! I’ll definitely be trying this. Thanks!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That is truly neat. When you say synthetic do you mean the microfiber ones?


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Winnie said:


> I'm an old guy. I've been cutting my own bands and using elk hide to make pouches for years. Long ago I worked out the details to get the leather to form a permanent cup and so have had no shedding of the ball and hence have not had a fork hit in years. But I'm getting tired of cutting my own bands.
> 
> Joey jfive Lujan made me a beautiful custom slingshot a bit ago (amazing craftsman) that came with a couple of pre-cut bands with synthetic pouches. I was impressed with how well they shot 5/16 and so I mounted the extra on a bb-shooter sized chalice that I had that was made of layered wood. A little work of art. I put a 7/16 ball in it (maybe not the best of ideas) and got the first fork hit I've had in a long time. It destroyed the chalice.
> 
> ...


 good idea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice!! I have seen a video where they get it real hot and actually burn a "pit" in the pouch.. I will try the way you did it .. sounds very handy!  .. glad you like the build I made for ya ! .. post some pics if you can .. I wasnt sure if you wanted me to so I left it up to you  .. those are my favorite pouches..light ... no stretch .. and I have NEVER broke one .. they seem like the spot where the band holds would break because its thin.. but it wont !! Amazing stuff really!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hmmmm... Cool idea Doc. I have some "ready mades" with synthetic pouches. I tried soaking them and putting them between two pieces of foam. didn't faze them. Glad you posted the cure.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Ух ты! Я уже пробовал его, и мне понравилось, спасибо за совет!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Awesome! Thank you for posting. Definitely going to try this.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

This is why I love the forum. I thought that I had tried everything to get one of those to cup. 
I've shot em thousands of times and they are as flat now as when they were new. Thanks Winnie!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great idea Thanks for sharing


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Valery said:


> Ух ты! Я уже пробовал его, и мне понравилось, спасибо за совет!


Registered 5 posts LocationRussia Posted Today, 02:41 AM Wow! I already tried it and I liked it, thanks for the advice!

Registered 5 posts LocationRussia Posted Today, 02:41 AM Wow! I already tried it and I liked it, thanks for the advice!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry about the Chalice too.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

GZK posted a video showing a similar technique.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm wondering now if a fella could heat the ammo then pop it in the pouch?


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

cpu_melt_down said:


> GZK posted a video showing a similar technique.


That's awesome! Thanks for sharing the video!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> I'm wondering now if a fella could heat the ammo then pop it in the pouch?


SJAAZ, that's what exactly gzk did. Real simple!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Works pretty good, though I did hold my pouch and ball with pliers while heating it up carefully with a small torch, I think I got use able results


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Dankung offers something similar, described as 'pan bottom' holes formed by 'laser stamping' ... a little pricey, think I'll try Winnie's or GZK's methods first.*


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

The best price I've seen is at slingshooting.com.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

cpu_melt_down said:


> The best price I've seen is at slingshooting.com.


*Good price. DK wants $4.20 for three, marked down from $5.90. Not surprising. *


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Keep the Band-Aids handy. I just tried it and dropped that burning hot steel ball into my slipper. #NoVideo

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Winnie said:


> Anyone tried it yet?


I tried it.

I like it.






Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Mo! HOT HOT HOT HOT! were you tap dance'n!? Ouch!


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

tried both. DANKUNG has much much better quality



Alfred E.M. said:


> cpu_melt_down said:
> 
> 
> > The best price I've seen is at slingshooting.com.
> ...


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I made this jig years ago. You wet the pouch (not burn it!), press it hard and let it dry overnight. Works like charm, tho I'm no using molded pouches anymore.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Seems we're talking about two kinds of cupping. GZK calls his a 'pit locating pouch' which has a divot on each side of the ammo. Likewise DK's product. Others seem to be talking about a single cup at the center hole. Some show pouches that look stiff with rigor mortis - I like my MF pouches to stay somewhat flexible. (And one gave himself a hot foot *  *). Please clarify your method and results Winnie - is a cup on each side of the centered ball the goal or just at the center hole?*


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

This not complicated. It can be done with no tools nor with having to manipulate a blazing hot steel ball.

It can be done in the field with the pouch and band already assembled.

It isn't necessary to measure and melt the pouch on either side of center (which seems like it would make ammo-size-specific patches).

Try assorted sized balls if you like but I think a 5/16 inch (8mm) will do fine for most any application.

Put your ball in the pouch and squeeze it tight so that the pouch deforms around the ball.

Now invert the patch so that when you pass a flame it passes directly under the back side of the patch.

Now move it around a bit. Not alot. You don't want to melt the pouch, you want to just re-shape it a bit.

Stop at any time and check it. If it is not enough do it a bit more.

The whole point of pulling the pouch tight is to give it a slightly indented pocket that the ball prefers to sit in. If the patch is thick and heavy you might have to do it a bit more than if it is a thin flexible patch.

Don't over-think it.

If you feel the need to turn it into a work-bench project with a gas torch, and a burning hot ball that requires manipulating with tongs or pliers and melting the patch in several places with smoke and indentations do that. I started this process with a bent and heated coat hanger and then twirled it around the center hole; melting and modifying the area around the hole. It was a pain in the neck - and fingers.

This is way easier and works well enough to give the ball a preferred place to sit in the pouch.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> I'm wondering now if a fella could heat the ammo then pop it in the pouch?


Yep, I was wondering the same thing Steve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Interestingly, my SuperPouches when used, naturally acquire what you mention. Just use them and it's like they know what to do.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Winnie said:


> This not complicated. It can be done with no tools nor with having to manipulate a blazing hot steel ball.
> 
> It can be done in the field with the pouch and band already assembled.
> 
> ...


*Thanks for clarifying your simple process. In the original post you said * "and passed a lighter flame several times across and around the gathered pouch" *which made me and others think of the double cupped pouches that (I think) Flatband use to mention, and other tangents Anyway, Ordo's water method sounds less traumatic to the fabric, and prolly where I'll begin experimenting. *


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

You might want to double check Ordo's technique. The picture looks like leather. I'm not certain a wetted microfiber pouch will change in shape without heat. When I form a leather pouch I wet it and, after placing the ball in the pouch, I slide the pouch into a narrow slot with the ball/pouch on the outside and then just let it dry. It works great and is easy.

I'm not looking for much more than a simple indentation in the synthetic pouch. It is enough to index the ball when I put it in the pouch and enough to capture it as the bands accelerate the ball. I'm simply trying to stop any type of shedding of the ball during acceleration.

The whole process is very, very simple.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Rayshot said:


> Interestingly, my SuperPouches when used, naturally acquire what you mention. Just use them and it's like they know what to do.


*I'd like to but your mail box has been full for a while and I can't get thru to order. *


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Alfred E.M. said:


> Winnie said:
> 
> 
> > This not complicated. It can be done with no tools nor with having to manipulate a blazing hot steel ball.
> ...


Water didn't work for me tho I used a hard foam and two or three books for weight. I think heat is the answer. Water works good with leather.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Некоторое улучшение в методе. Я плотно обернул пакет вокруг 8-миллиметрового шарика, зафиксировал его в таком положении зажимом, чтобы не обжечь пальцы, и опустил его в кипящую воду на несколько секунд, а затем охладил под холодной водой. Образовалась очень аккуратная дырочка.

Some improvement in the method. I wrapped the bag tightly around an 8mm ball, secured it in place with a clip so as not to burn my fingers, and dipped it in boiling water for a few seconds, then cooled it under cold water. A very neat hole formed.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Winnie said:


> I'm an old guy. I've been cutting my own bands and using elk hide to make pouches for years. Long ago I worked out the details to get the leather to form a permanent cup and so have had no shedding of the ball and hence have not had a fork hit in years. But I'm getting tired of cutting my own bands.
> 
> Joey jfive Lujan made me a beautiful custom slingshot a bit ago (amazing craftsman) that came with a couple of pre-cut bands with synthetic pouches. I was impressed with how well they shot 5/16 and so I mounted the extra on a bb-shooter sized chalice that I had that was made of layered wood. A little work of art. I put a 7/16 ball in it (maybe not the best of ideas) and got the first fork hit I've had in a long time. It destroyed the chalice.
> 
> ...


Solid pouches or the laser cut ones with all the tiny slots? I use the super tiny ones with all the slots and they form up in about 20 shots. Might try this idea on them to see if it speeds up the process.

...and yes, I am crazy. My pouches are 1 cm x 2.5 cm loaded with 12 mm ammo.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Valery's idea of using boiling water is a great variation too.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Dan,



bigdh2000 said:


> Winnie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm an old guy. I've been cutting my own bands and using elk hide to make pouches for years. Long ago I worked out the details to get the leather to form a permanent cup and so have had no shedding of the ball and hence have not had a fork hit in years. But I'm getting tired of cutting my own bands.
> ...


Dan, I'm with you. My pouches tend to be real narrow too. That's why I want the cupping.

In fact Dan, I believe the beautiful little chalice that broke with a fork hit because of the un-cupped pouch was made by you. It was a perfect little slingshot that was a work of art. A sorry way to see it go.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

I tried this, this morning with a lighter as Winnie suggested, worked marvellous. Thank you sir!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Alfred E.M. said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > Interestingly, my SuperPouches when used, naturally acquire what you mention. Just use them and it's like they know what to do.
> ...


Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Winnie said:


> Dan, I'm with you. My pouches tend to be real narrow too. That's why I want the cupping.
> 
> In fact Dan, I believe the beautiful little chalice that broke with a fork hit because of the un-cupped pouch was made by you. It was a perfect little slingshot that was a work of art. A sorry way to see it go.


Ouch. Any chance you have a picture of the undamaged slingshot? Trying to remember which one it might be. Please PM me your current address as I have something set aside that I think you might like.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Rayshot said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > Rayshot said:
> ...


Ray (and everyone else),

Just an FYI. For some reason there always seems to be a problem with PM notifications on this forum, especially when using a phone in the dumbed down mode. This can allow your PM box to get full without you even knowing anything has been sent. If you scroll to the bottom of the page on your phone, you will see a button for "Full Version" that works better. There seems to be no solution, only a work around. Obviously, a computer works well too for those that still have one laying around.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I only use a desktop for the Forum. After typing a message 3 times over 3 weeks, I then get an error message when I click 'send' - *An error occurred, the recipient's mailbox cannot accept messages, your's has not been sent. *Exasperating. One $12 remedy is a yearly basic membership which allows for up to 500 messages. *


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *I only use a desktop for the Forum. After typing a message 3 times over 3 weeks, I then get an error message when I click 'send' - *An error occurred, the recipient's mailbox cannot accept messages, your's has not been sent. *Exasperating. One $12 remedy is a yearly basic membership which allows for up to 500 messages. *


I stay out of the I.T. part of this forum and rarely send messages with it any more for many of the reasons you list. It is also one of the reasons I shifted into Facebook and Instagram. Granted, not the best options either, but so much more accessible and upload friendly.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Was wondering, after you guys do the cupping like Winnie did, do you see and improvement in consistency and/or accuracy ?

wll


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd say yes. A fork hit is the ultimate in missing and is nearly always caused by the pouch shedding the ball in flight. If it can happen and result in a fork hit than it can happen to a lesser degree during a regular shot. After a fork hit or two and argument can be made for being twitchy during following shots. The cupped pouch takes the uncertainty and possible flinch away.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Winnie said:


> I'd say yes. A fork hit is the ultimate in missing and is nearly always caused by the pouch shedding the ball in flight. If it can happen and result in a fork hit than it can happen to a lesser degree during a regular shot. After a fork hit or two and argument can be made for being twitchy during following shots. The cupped pouch takes the uncertainty and possible flinch away.


Winnie, thank you very much for your response.

wll


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

wll said:


> Was wondering, after you guys do the cupping like Winnie did, do you see and improvement in consistency and/or accuracy ?
> 
> wll


Yes, my consistency improves with cupped pouches. And that goes for both microfiber and leather pouches.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Amazing
Valery: "Some improvement in the method. I wrapped the bag tightly around an 8mm ball, secured it in this position with a clamp so as not to burn my fingers, and dipped it in boiling water for a few seconds, and then chilled it under cold water. A very neat hole has formed. "





  








Double cupped microfibre (2).jpg




__
Konrad


__
Jul 20, 2021




Double cupped microfibre










  








Double cupped microfibre (1).jpg




__
Konrad


__
Jul 20, 2021




Double cupped microfibre






The boiling water worked very well Valery. A small G clamp held it in place, then into a pot of boiling water for twenty to 30 seconds. Under the cold water, 
Спасибо!


Thankyou Winnie, Valery and KawKan
Salutations.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Great idea, thanks for sharing! Gonna have to give this a try.


----------

